# Grinding duck into burger.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Seeing what Wyogoobs done with his grinder has me thinking. Has anyone ever tried grinding duck into burger? And if so how was it? Pretty much mine, and my families favorite wild game, is ground elk burger nachos. I want to give this a try with duckling.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've done duck sausage in casings, but never duck burger. Sounds very cool.

I recommend adding about 33% ground beef or pork in such a manner that the fat content ends up around 10%.

Keep us posted.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I've done duck sausage in casings, but never duck burger. Sounds very cool.
> 
> *I recommend adding about 33% ground beef* or pork in such a manner that the fat content ends up around 10%.
> 
> Keep us posted.


I did that with my elk and it worked wonderful. I'm going to shoot ducks on friday with Fixed Blade Jr. So hopefully I can try it.

Oh I just had a wonderful Idea. I'm going to add 25% Elk burger. I'm a **** Genius. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I've done duck sausage in casings, but never duck burger. Sounds very cool.
> ...


Sounds great. Remember that you need at least 7% fat to make a burger patty stay together when cooked. So if your elk burger is 10% fat (7% to 10% is kinda normal from a meat processor) and you have 25% elk burger mixed in with the ground duck, the duck burger will only have 2.5%. That's not enough to hold it together.

You can substitute powdered milk (soy protein) and a little water as a binding agent....just like some of the big burger outfits do.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll most likely do nachos, or tacos so staying together isn't really a necessity.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> I'll most likely do nachos, or tacos so staying together isn't really a necessity.


OK

I didn't think people in Utah ate duck. I thought it was just something you guys used to cook bacon on.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Oh I just had a wonderful Idea. I'm going to add 25% Elk burger. I'm a **** Genius.


NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! You'll be wasting precious elk meat!! Just grind the duck meat up and make ground meat jerky strips :idea:


----------

